# Tasmanian devil = σαρκόφιλος, κν. δαίμονας της Τασμανίας, διάβολος της Τασμανίας



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Η επίσημη ονομασία του είναι *σαρκόφιλος*, αλλά τα καρτούν έχουν φροντίσει να είναι πασίγνωστος σαν «δαίμονας» ή «διάβολος της Τασμανίας» — και παντελώς άγνωστος σαν «σαρκόφιλος». Ο Πάπυρος προτιμά το «δαίμονα της Τασμανίας», η αγορά φαίνεται μοιρασμένη ανάμεσα σε «διάβολο» και «δαίμονα» (περίεργο, αφού και σε άλλες γλώσσες είναι diable de Tasmanie, diavolo di Tasmania και όχι demon). Θυμάται κανείς ποιο συνηθιζόταν στα καρτούν;





Έμαθα ότι είναι μαρσιποφόρο (το έχει η γειτονιά) και ότι απειλείται από τον καρκίνο! Η πληροφορία και η φωτογραφία με τα «γλυκούλικα» (ο Θεός να τα κάνει) διαβολάκια, από τα Νέα.

Το βιντεάκι, του National Geographic.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 23, 2009)

Εγώ το θυμάμαι _δαίμων της Τασμανίας_ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Εγώ το θυμάμαι _δαίμων της Τασμανίας_ :)


Κι εγώ (10)


----------



## Anni (Oct 23, 2009)

Κι εγώ... γενικότερα γνωστό ως Taz!!!!!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 23, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν εγώ δεν βλέπω καλά, αλλά γιατί στον τίτλο του νήματος είναι δαίμονας/ διάβολος της "Αυστραλίας" και όχι της "Τασμανίας";


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2009)

Μπράβο! Πέρασες το τεστ. Οι υπόλοιποι εφτακόσιοι τόσοι λεξιλόγοι δεν θα μοριοδοτηθούν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2009)

Τελικά εδώ είναι το νήμα του Ταζ, είναι νήμα για Σταζ, ή μήπως είναι αφιέρωμα στον Ζαζ;


----------

